

Wolfram Alpha's "Close this [ad]" button covers "Upgrade to Pro" button - Olshansky
http://gyazo.com/c25916a1aca250681f5993b45783cc8b
I don't know if anyone else has been noticing how slow Wolfram Alpha has been becoming lately, but I do understand their intent in trying to monazite their product. Either way, I'm wondering whether having the two buttons overlap is part of their scheme or if its just an honest bug.
======
peeters
This is only because you're using AdBlock. The popup window is smaller than
it's meant to be since the ad itself isn't being shown.

I don't think Wolfram Alpha cares (or should care) too much that their ads
don't render properly when blocked by AdBlock.

------
mdonahoe
unfortunate.

fyi, there are so many ads on that page, it took my awhile to see what you
were talking about.

